# x-i-m primer



## Macsimus (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with xim primer bonder? The guy at SW recommended it to me for painting over recently stained and polyed trim. Any advice?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Good recommendation


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

best


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Macsimus said:


> Anyone have any experience with xim primer bonder? The guy at SW recommended it to me for painting over recently stained and polyed trim. Any advice?


It's awesome primer! Worth every penny!


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Great stuff, you will use it again on other projects.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

its ok, but might be overkill and a unnecessary added expense. I would suggest looking into zinnser 123 or coverstain first and see if that could meet the spec. Its alot cheaper and has great bonding and sealing properties.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Great primer, but a pain to clean up. Use it on all my "problem" surfaces where adhesion issues may arise.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Do not use 123 and XIM in the same sentence please. Coverstain may get you by, but XIM is pretty impressive stuff (except if you let it sit for a few months and want to stir it back up).


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

It is the very best primer I have used for hard to stick areas, it is not a good blocking primer though but I don't think it clams to be. It is even suppose to stick to glass I here.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> It is even suppose to stick to glass I here.


Oh it does. I have put it on glass, tile, even stainless steel. Very good stuff.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Do not use 123 and XIM in the same sentence please. Coverstain may get you by, but XIM is pretty impressive stuff (except if you let it sit for a few months and want to stir it back up).


I've used plenty of both. I know what to do. I just wanted to tell the lad that he may be wasting money on it, as he may not need it to accomplish the task he was "advised" to use it for.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

It is good. But not always. I recently had XIM fail on an acrylic enamel on an ext. door...new. It came off in sheets. Then used my favorite cure all...SW Bonding primer. Stuck real good! Whats sad here is the SW guy not knowing the capabilities of his own product.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Are you guys talking about the flashbond or the UMA waterborne? 
Different animals, both good in their own ways.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Roadog said:


> It is good. But not always. I recently had XIM fail on an acrylic enamel on an ext. door...new. It came off in sheets. Then used my favorite cure all...SW Bonding primer. Stuck real good! Whats sad here is the SW guy not knowing the capabilities of his own product.


Did you rough it up any at all before you painted it?


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Do not use 123 and XIM in the same sentence please. Coverstain may get you by, but XIM is pretty impressive stuff (except if you let it sit for a few months and want to stir it back up).


I have used both a lot. Zinnser oil is a damn fine product too. I agree with TJ if youre looking at cost xim is more than double the price. Zinnser is going to be able to take care of about any issue pertaining to bonding and stain blocking. I would say xim is better but it can be overkill depending on what youre using it on.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I use a lot of Coverstain also. Just depends on the job and my mood. Interesting on the new door failing. It was not with XIM, but I have seen the occasion new door that paint just does not want to stick to. I know some painters who spray over them with zero prep and claim to never have had a problem, but I have seen a couple that were cleaned and sanded and coatings would not stick.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

LOL....yes, I did. I know its a great product, I am a stickler for prep....but it didnt work on this finish from factory. SW Bonding did. ?????


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Roadog said:


> LOL....yes, I did. I know its a great product, I am a stickler for prep....but it didnt work on this finish from factory. SW Bonding did. ?????


That's a tough one. Maybe there was some kind of film on the surface that could not see, like some kind of cleaner or something that did not get washed off.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I am going on a tour of the factory Sept. 13th with the owner of XIM...I will take pictures. Can't wait/


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

tell him we need a rep to show up here so we can riddle him with unreasonable questions!!


----------

